# Automatisation ne fonctionne pas



## Psychose (26 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour je m amusé avec les raccourcis dans iOS 13 depuis un moment, j ai commencé à lire le livre de la boutique en même temp.
Par contre j ai un problème avec l automatisation, je crée et ça ne fonctionne pas, enfin ça me met une notification et je dois cliquer dessus pour la faire fonctionner.
Aucun intérêt pour moi si je dois cliquer pour lancer l action.

y a t il quelque chose à faire que je rate ? Merci d avance


----------



## devy (5 Octobre 2019)

Salut

As tu résolu ton problème ?

Je suis dans le même cas que toi. J ai créé une automatisation pour lancer une application sur mon iPhone quand il se connecte à l’autoradio de l un de mes véhicules, mais il faut valider le lancement ce qui en réduit l intérêt.


----------



## Dead head (5 Octobre 2019)

Je ne sais pas si cela répondra à vos questions, mais quand je mets un raccourci dans les widgets je n'ai pas besoin d'en valider le lancement.


----------



## devy (9 Octobre 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si cela répondra à vos questions, mais quand je mets un raccourci dans les widgets je n'ai pas besoin d'en valider le lancement.



Merci de ta réponse mais l option « afficher dans le widget » n est pas disponible pour les automations ‍♂️


----------



## USB09 (10 Octobre 2019)

Bizarre [emoji848]


----------



## USB09 (10 Octobre 2019)

Psychose a dit:


> Bonjour je m amusé avec les raccourcis dans iOS 13 depuis un moment, j ai commencé à lire le livre de la boutique en même temp.
> Par contre j ai un problème avec l automatisation, je crée et ça ne fonctionne pas, enfin ça me met une notification et je dois cliquer dessus pour la faire fonctionner.
> Aucun intérêt pour moi si je dois cliquer pour lancer l action.
> 
> y a t il quelque chose à faire que je rate ? Merci d avance



Peux tu mettre ton script?


----------



## Chris K (10 Octobre 2019)

Psychose a dit:


> Bonjour je m amusé avec les raccourcis dans iOS 13 depuis un moment, j ai commencé à lire le livre de la boutique en même temp.
> Par contre j ai un problème avec l automatisation, je crée et ça ne fonctionne pas, enfin ça me met une notification et je dois cliquer dessus pour la faire fonctionner.
> Aucun intérêt pour moi si je dois cliquer pour lancer l action.
> 
> y a t il quelque chose à faire que je rate ? Merci d avance



Même chose.

En même temps je me dis : quand on créé un raccourcis il est disponible sur tous les devices (iPhone, iPad...) en sa possession. Le « risque » étant que l’automatisation se réalise en même temps sur chacun des devices. Le fait de devoir « valider » l’exécution permet d’éviter ce soucis.

J’ai testé plusieurs types d’automatisation comme « Arrivée », « Départ », Heure de la journée » et j’ai systématiquement une notification pour exécuter manuellement le raccourcis. Il agit comme une sorte de rappel. Le terme « automatisation » n’est peut être pas le plus approprié.


----------



## devy (22 Octobre 2019)

Je pense que la réponse à nos "soucis" se trouve ici :

https://www.igen.fr/ios/2019/10/que...13-qui-nont-pas-besoin-de-confirmation-110737

a+


----------

